# check engine light?



## kman (Nov 6, 2005)

I just bought a touring Z and the check engine light came on within about a month. I figured that I had just forgotten to tighten the gas cap as I had just filled up the tank. But when the dealer service guy took a look at it, he said the the code was related to a transmission problem? on a car less than a month old and less than 1000 miles???? didnt make any sense.

Whats worse is when i got the car back it drove completely different. Acceleration response was poor and overall the car just felt loose. Maybe I am just being paranoid but I felt like the service guy was trying to encourage me to bring it back for more service. 

Any suggestions on what to do? I would really like to have someone look it at to see if any thing deliberate has been done to the car but I dont really know of any good, reputable independent service shops. I live in houston.....any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hard to say... is the car new? How many miles? Do you know what code it was throwing? We can look it up and give you the techincal service manual description, that might help.

As far as being sluggish, when they reset the ECU, it must "learn" your driving style again.


----------



## Red04350Z (Nov 1, 2005)

Which dealership did go to?





Gonzo


----------



## kman (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah the car is brand new 05'.....it prob had close to 1000 miles when the light came on. However, even with the light on it was driving great. After taking it to Mossy Nissan, its felt different ever since. I don't know exactly what code the service guy got as he didn't tell me but he said it was relating to the transmission shifting too quickly. (maybe thats' why was very sensitive to the accelerator?) Just doesn't make sense for new car to be throwing transmission codes.

Do you really feel that the reset has caused it to feel different?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ever think that maybe your ecu may have stored that engine code? And it's just sending a false signal? Maybe you should try to reset the ECU


----------

